# JSpinner + SpinnerNumberModel int auslesen



## Java-Freak (3. Okt 2010)

hi
ich hab ne kurze frage nämlich wie kann ich aus einem JSpinner einen wert als int auslesen? 
mit getValue() bekomme ich immer ein Object, damit kann ich nichts anfangen...
danke


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Okt 2010)

Class SpinnerNumberModel
--> 
	
	
	
	





```
model.getNumber().intValue();
```


----------



## Java-Freak (3. Okt 2010)

aaaaaah  danke


----------

